# How many people liked you?



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

How many people liked you or wanted to date you? Any type of attraction counts. Dates and lovers count, too. I'm curious.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

usually i don't know.
nobody has came up to me to say such things.
not so lucky


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

I think 2 that I know of. :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

1, believe it or not. She was on a lot of drugs though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I can only remember maybe 3 or 4 times.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

There were possibly four people I've encountered in real life who seemed like they may have been attracted to me, but I'm really hesitant to commit to that statement. There were, like, two others who I noticed staring at me, but they may have just thought I was weird. Actually, all of them probably thought that... I prefer living under delusions, though.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

don't know, quite a few people online have showed interest but then lose interest quick or don't seem to be all that serious about it.
in person, pretty much nobody, or they never mention it anyway. maybe like 2-3 people.


----------



## shelovescliche (Dec 17, 2006)

3 or 4 in the past two years that I know of, but of course nothing ever happened; I tend to act aloof around people I like, which apparently is some sort of repellant :b . Could have been more, though, and I just didn't notice. I'm not particularly observant in public; too busy avoiding eye contact.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

In high school there were only a few girls that told me that they liked me. Had they not said anything I would have never known - I was completely oblivious.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

10 or so. Too bad it's mostly guys.


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

None as far as I know.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

mserychic said:


> 10 or so. Too bad it's mostly guys.


You Player


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Eric Barnes said:


> mserychic said:
> 
> 
> > 10 or so. Too bad it's mostly guys.
> ...


Oh yea I'm so studly. There was the coworker guy who was old enough to be my dad, the coworker guy who was convinced he was the cure to my gayness, they coworker guy who tried to play the friend card then later admitted he thought he could get a threesome out of the deal and the friend's boyfriend guy who decided to reveal his long time crush on me buy trying to take advantage of me one night when we were hanging out drinking. Bet you wish you could pull such winners :b


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

4 that I know of. "Stuff" happened with 3 of the 4.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

mserychic said:


> guy who decided to reveal his long time crush on me buy trying to take advantage of me one night when we were hanging out drinking.


Damn... that's my secret technique!!! :drunk


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

When I was in highschool I got a lot of attention -I was real cute back then (most people are quite cute when they are real young). In university and after, less attention, but still a good amount.
Now: barely ever -though I never go out and don't work and can't imagine that this would help!

...in fact, it sucks missing this aspect of life!


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

None that I know of. And I don't think I had any secret admirers either. :stu


----------



## CarlitoBrigante (Oct 29, 2006)

Being socially awkward and also having somewhat high standards are not a good combo.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Zero. No one has shown that kind of interest.


----------



## SaigeJones (Mar 17, 2008)

ZERO


----------



## BeautifulSorta (May 2, 2008)

Many. Actually, it's a miracle I'm still single, lol.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Two maybe


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I guess 8. "Stuff" happened with 3, I totally messed things up with 2 of them.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one girl I talked to back in university what a wonderful year when I was seventeen


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm thinking none. Although, there have been people who I shared good chmistry with. Not particularly good at reading guys' signals of interest...


----------



## littlesongbird (Jan 20, 2008)

*---*

---


----------



## el33 (Sep 18, 2006)

None.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

Around 8 girls I'm guessing, but its been years since the last girl who showed interest in me. I just gave up thinking that anyone could like me.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Maybe one, but I am probably the worst person at judging something like that.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

20 + for me.


----------



## harrisonm (Jul 22, 2008)

none. ever.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

eleventy billion


----------



## AppleEatsWorm (Apr 2, 2005)

None. :\ In my defense I've lead a reclusive life and haven't met many people. 

several have liked me online, but that doesn't count.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

seventy gazillion


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

danielk said:


> In high school there were only a few girls that told me that they liked me. Had they not said anything I would have never known - I was completely oblivious.


Same here.....total for me .... 3.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Enough that I shouldn't be in the position I'm in.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Many... I am tired of being treated like a piece of meat.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

A few I guess.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

In high school I had one guy really express an interest in me by asking me out every day for a year. I would have said yes but I wasn't allowed to date at the time.  Since then I've dated a few guys. So, I know for sure that 6 guys have taken an interest...that doesn't count guys who are only interested in one thing. I doubt I've had any secret admirers, I'm not exactly intimidating in that way so most guys would be pretty comfortable approaching me.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

can't read people's minds


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Actually if we count being a little kid, I actually had a ***** in kindergarten! She kissed me on my eating orifice too!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

> There was the coworker guy who was old enough to be my dad, the coworker guy who was convinced he was the cure to my gayness, they coworker guy who tried to play the friend card then later admitted he thought he could get a threesome out of the deal and the friend's boyfriend guy who decided to reveal his long time crush on me buy trying to take advantage of me one night when we were hanging out drinking.


lol damn. guys can be such assholes


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Does getting pointed and laughed at count too?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Fitzy1506 said:


> In high school I had one guy really express an interest in me by asking me out every day for a year. I would have said yes but I wasn't allowed to date at the time.  Since then I've dated a few guys. So, I know for sure that 6 guys have taken an interest...that doesn't count guys who are only interested in one thing. I doubt I've had any secret admirers, I'm not exactly intimidating in that way so most guys would be pretty comfortable approaching me.


That's really nice and flattering: every day for a whole year!


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

What does 'liked' mean exactly? -Is it more serious or is it more physical?


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> That's really nice and flattering: every day for a whole year!


You're not kidding! It was pretty cool but really embarrassing as it brought lots of attention to me. ops


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fitzy1506 said:


> In high school I had one guy really express an interest in me by asking me out every day for a year.


That happened to my sister. She wasn't interested in him though, despite his persistance. He'd get flowers and stuff and just make her feel weird. He'd show up at her job, and she'd hide in the back room until he'd leave.

His favorite line was "Just give me a chance."

Eventually, she had to respond with, "I'm 100% not attracted to you" after he repeatedly wouldn't take her refusals seriously.

He then bawled like a toddler who fell down and scrapped a knee (loud and hard, on the spot!).

He left her alone after that though.


----------



## ahmerw007 (Feb 11, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Fitzy1506 said:
> 
> 
> > In high school I had one guy really express an interest in me by asking me out every day for a year.
> ...


She should have, one date wouldn't have killed her.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Fitzy1506 said:
> 
> 
> > In high school I had one guy really express an interest in me by asking me out every day for a year.
> ...


Eek! That's just creepy! Can you say stalker? :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

^ I know. He was extremely selfish to not accept her wishes not to go out with him.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Hopeless, unrequited love isn't selfish...but it can be creepy!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Not the love, but the refusal to take "no" for an answer for a full year.


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh, I definitely agree with that. For some reason I thought you were being facetious and I didn't want you thinking I was being overly judgmental of the guy.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Oh, no, I was sincere. :lol


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

2 that I dated. One that I had an odd relationship with in college. We just cuddled alot but there was no intimacy. Lately, I have been called ugly by some people. I have actually heard this.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

> How many people liked you?


You mean there are people out there that don't like me? :fall


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

if you mean being asked out DIRECTLY, then three, but i still don't know how they actually liked me because the idea of anyone being even slightly attracted to me is ridiculous and unbelievable.
i have been approached/"hit on" too, which is also unbelievable.

really, i don't think anyone has actually liked me, i'm sure there were all reasons behind these guys saying they were interested.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

A bunch, but 95% of the time I can't do anything about it because of SA. I absolutely hate the times when I meet a girl who I am immediately attracted to and she shows interest in me, but because I'm attracted to her, I'm too intimidated to talk to her. Funny, because if I'm not physically attracted to her, I usually have no problem whatsoever talking to her.

*-Solitario-*


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> danielk said:
> 
> 
> > In high school there were only a few girls that told me that they liked me. Had they not said anything I would have never known - I was completely oblivious.
> ...


Does that include me?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I get enough attention from men but I have been single for years. :rain


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

I think everyone likes me really. Some just don't know it.


----------



## Solitario (Aug 28, 2008)

Lisa said:


> I get enough attention from men but I have been single for years. :rain


Is that your picture in your avatar?


----------



## Spring (Feb 4, 2008)

Uh.. only like two guys.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

There was one guy who asked me out and two others who attempted to kiss me on two very awkward occasions. And there was another guy who I was told liked me but he never said anything himself. Still, I'm not sure I'd say they were really interested in me. More like they had severe psychological problems at the time and didn't know what they were thinking.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

10+

I really hate thinking of all my squandered opportunities. Some of the girls were very explicit, too. oh, what a coward I am.


----------



## Happyman (Apr 12, 2008)

Maybe 5. It's hard to define interest though....that 5 basically includes everyone that even had passing interest.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

____


----------



## recycled (Sep 2, 2008)

Does seventh grade count? He's gay now, so I'm not sure what to think about being his childhood crush. I liked him back, though, and he was one of the very few people I actually considered talking to. Amazing how I could charm him even though I was a mute in the two years we shared the same classrooms. It's too bad I hit puberty and lost control of my appetite. Things have never been the same since.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i had a few girls tell me they like me (dated a few of them). and once a guy wanted to dance with me! D: who knows were that would have gone if i did dance with him...



Solitario said:


> Lisa said:
> 
> 
> > I get enough attention from men but I have been single for years. :rain
> ...


is it?


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

too many to count, most only really cared about looks and wern't worth my time.


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

I got a lot of attention in junior high but that quickly dissolved as I entered high school b/c I became really withdrawn (due to bullying in junior high) and moved to a different high school three times. College has been just as bad as normal, nice guys don't really show interest, probably because they're drawn to the b*tchy wild girls. Only the creepy old farts show me any interest, and then I just want to run the other way and hide.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

heyubigrockstar said:


> most only really cared about looks and wern't worth my time.


yeah the only who hit on me or ask me out are strangers. i was asked out by a stranger the other day who said he had seen me in the morning at a coffee shop looking through a film festival program, i thought it was strange that he first off noticed me and recognized me later in the day. i said no for obvious reasons.

and yeah i agree. i don't necessarily think they not are worth my time but i find it so superficial and empty even that the only reason they are interested is for my looks. two years ago when i didn't care about my appearance i got no attention whatsoever. since i care a lto more about my appearance, i get a fair amount of attention, but never any from guys who actually know my personality. i find it very discouraging and i feel like that's the only thing going for me, even though i don't think i'm even attractive at all.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> I really hate thinking of all my squandered opportunities. Some of the girls were very explicit, too. oh, what a coward I am.


Me too. I've probably screwed up a dozen chances.


----------

